# How long for probiotics to start working



## librooks123 (May 12, 2013)

I started taking acidophilus with bifidus pills a few days ago. I started with a half pill, then the next night 3/4, and last night a whole pill. I took them late at night on empty stomach (which is when they're supposed to work the best). They actually seem to help the gastritis pain, but today lots of intestinal noise and intestines more bloated than usual. I'm already dealing with intestinal issues (crampiness and soft stools) in addition to gastritis, so I don't need more intestinal issues.

I'm taking Mason brand chewable acidophilus 180mg with bifidus 50mg, and it says "Contains 2 billion organisms at time of manufacture". These are amounts for 2 full pills. The pills are not refrigerated and they expire 9/14.

I'm not sure if the acidophilus tablets are causing my increased intestinal activity, because I'm taking half the amount mentioned. But my question is, how long will it take for these to help? I'm trying to get rid of the bloating and cramping in my intestines, and I thought probiotics might help that. If it takes an adjustment period of a week or so I can deal with that, but I don't want my symptoms to get worse from the probiotics.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

My dietican told me to take a probiotic without FOS and inulin. I take Ultra Jarro Dophilus 50 billion per capsule. I have been on them for 9 days and it is really helping with gas and bloating. My dietician told me to give it at least 6 weeks.....


----------

